# Sprint vs Century Comp



## dizolit (Apr 14, 2009)

What would be better for me? They're both around the same price from sprtymama right now. I'm not sure if I would be willing to upgrade components in the future (I'd rather spend the money on getting a single speed or something new). So basically what would be better: *ultegra parts* (vs tiagra/105 parts on the Century Comp) or *carbon fiber frame* (vs aluminum+carbon fiber seatstay on the Sprint)? Please no "just step up to the immortal and have both." I have a strict budget of ~1000 just for the bike since I still need to buy helmet/jersey/shorts/etc.

This will be my first real road bike. I'm currently riding a Roadmaster road bike I got from goodwill (I've read online that it was a wal-mart brand was discontinued years ago, aka this bike is super crap) to class. I will mainly just be using the Motebecane for exercise, no commuting. I also plan on touring on it from San Francisco to San Diego with some friends in the summer 10' also, if that can be taken into consideration.

I've also read getting a "fit" is a waste of money, from searches on the forum. My bike shop offers 2 types of fits: a "basic fit" and a "road bike" fit for $25 and $150. The basic fit says it covers: Foot, Inseam, Thigh, Torso, Arm, Shoulder, Hand. Should I pay for a basic fit or can I just watch videos on youtube and do it myself with a measuring tape? 

I don't really have any experience building or maintaining a bike, although I'm sure I could learn easily (I'm a mechanical engineering student). Should I assemble it myself and then have the bike shop tune it up, or just bring the whole box to the LBS to assemble the bike when I get it? From what I've read, I just have to attach/set up the handlebar/stem, wheels, and attach pedals to the crank. It seems easy enough.

Century Comp
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/centurycomp_08_carbon.htm

Sprint
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought a Moto Sprint in the spring of 2008. Put on about 2500 miles on it. Had no problem building the thing up. Need like 3-4-5mm hex allen wrenchs. Its a $900 bike and I think I got my monies worth. I would buy it again. I was taken aside by a local bike shop guy and was told that yes they will fit me but if it does not feel good to you, whats the use. So I monkeyed around with it for a couple of weeks(i bought a Topeak LARGE wedge under the saddle bag to keep wrenches and other goodies in) and am now ok with it. May move up to another saddle. Its a nice bike that will garner no respect from the big buck bike geeks. Oh Well. Join the sub $1000 gang. Bike low life.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

+1 Sprint was my first bike as well. Good parts and a decent price. Also look at the knight and the Corvus AL almost the same bike but without the carbon stay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to buy a nice bike for my daughter who has taken an interest. Not buy outright but give $500.00 towards a Moto SprintTour that goes for around $1200.00. A shade or two nicer than the Sprint and she would go nuts to have it and guess what........So would I
I know I could buy a cheap moto carbon for a bit more but if she dumps it and knicks the frame, all could be lost. I live in Wisc. and will talk to her about it soon and have her hold out for spring 2010. Ride and enjoy my friend. Dan


----------

